# Taking History on the Road



## Heritage Trek (May 29, 2018)

Greetings All,

I have a passion for U.S. history and road trips and have a tradition of going on trips with my family.  We enjoy being at locations that have historical significance, for there is no substitute for being there.  I am fascinated with how my perceptions of places change when I become physically and emotionally connected to what occurred at historic sites:

Walking through an old general store that once served the social and commercial needs of a community.
Finding the location of a lost tavern or stagecoach station that was a stopover for travelers and a hub for news.
Thinking about Civil War soldiers as they readied to meet their adversary and hopefully survive the day.
Visiting old cemeteries to think about the families and communities they built. 
Admiring old homesteads with ornamental plants placed long ago to add beauty to a demanding, often brutal, existence and deep porches that entertained visitors and accommodated relaxing family time.
We like exploring the past, by not only visiting high-profile sites, but investigating the rich history of small towns that once played pivotal roles in community development.  However, my efforts to find an online source that had the information and tools to conduct comprehensive heritage tours proved futile.  Inevitably, our conversations with locals (during our trips) highlighted the history we were missing. 

To fill this gap, I’m developing heritage tourism products and services that provide instant access to packaged tours.  Heritage Trek puts history at your fingertips, creating unique tourism experiences that connect people with the history of places.  Our self-drive, mobile app-based tours (or treks) include high-profile historical and archaeological sites but also take you off the beaten path and into smaller communities with rich histories to be discovered.  It’s the integration of local knowledge that differentiates our solutions.  We do all the data management, site validation, and planning for you, so you can relax and enjoy your trek.  There are many new and exciting stories to learn that begin with a set of coordinates.

Please visit our page and let me know your thoughts:  http://heritage-trek.launchrock.com/

Thanks!
Mike Rainer


----------

